
Samsung’s 75-inch MicroLED 4K TV is a huge step into the future - anuragsoni
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/6/18168793/samsungs-75-inch-microled-4k-tv-pitcure-quality-ces-2019
======
rbanffy
Seems like the perfect panel to build my HAL-9000 desktop ;-)

My biggest problem with LED panels is that, the last time I participated in a
round table, my back was close to the wall display and I am sure I got a
Roentgen tan from the massive output of the LEDs.

